
Cleaning Up PostgreSQL Bloat - craigkerstiens
https://www.keithf4.com/cleaning-up-postgresql-bloat/
======
creshal
Seems the site was slashdotted, cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:P683-fv...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:P683-fv8mWsJ:https://www.keithf4.com/cleaning-
up-postgresql-bloat/&num=1&strip=1&vwsrc=0)

